# Kobe bought wife $4 million ring



## Ghiman

*Kobe bought wife $4 million ring, report says*

http://www.msnbc.com/news/943488.asp?0dm=C12US

_July 24 — Los Angeles Lakers superstar Kobe Bryant gave his wife Vanessa a $4 million ring a few days after admitting that he committed adultery with a 19-year-old Colorado woman who has accused him of sexually assaulting her, People magazine states in its new editions hitting the newstands this week. _


----------



## grizzoistight

Damn 4 million dollars.. for a ring??

They could buy something like an island.. a house.. a **edited**.
Oh well it must be nice to be rich..

:angel:


----------



## hobojoe

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY *edited*



4 MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## jazzy1

I usually let my wife get cheese on a whopper when I mess up. 

Kobe's a real baller. Man in that relationship he can only afford to cheat once.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I usually let my wife get cheese on a whopper when I mess up.


Of course you can get cheese on that, Yo! my man, give her two slices of cheese, Hook it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Locke

..................:no:...................He's going to regret doing this when his wife takes the house and 50%. He's got the money to screw around 20 more times and buy 20 more pieces of jewelry. Guess he's gotta do *something* though.


----------



## MJG

This is the type of news I wish wouldn't be reported by the media -- I really don't care that he bought his wife a gift.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate

Geesh, a four million dollar apology. Now thats an apology. C'mon, this beats the heck out of those stories we've been hearing out of Eagle, doesn't it? :laugh:

A conspiracy theorist would suggest that helped put the smile on her face at the ESPYs, the sincere look on her face at the press conference and the "stand by my man" language in her press release. Nonetheless, I was mesmerized by her stunning beauty, so I admit to overlooking the existence of such a rock at the ESPYs.  

Just curious if anyone saw Kobe's X on TV last night? She claims she dated him from 95-00 and was pretty "good" with the whole thing until they got to the part where she found out Kobe was engaged to another woman.  Oddly enough, she claims they never did speak to each other to break up even though she is still tight with sis and the cousins and has spoken to the family since the incident.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I usually let my wife get cheese on a whopper when I mess up.
> 
> Kobe's a real baller. Man in that relationship he can only afford to cheat once.


Yea, but what did you do? Not cheat on her, and possibly rape a 19 year old girl, and possibly get sentenced to years in prison! It's not like Kobe forgot to pick up the pizza on the way home


----------



## jackiejackal

*the air that i breathe,my heartbeat,*

my backbone..
wasn't that enough?


----------



## max6216

damn kobe. his life is over as he knows it. now he's gonna have to hold her purse as she tries on dresses.


----------



## Scinos

Wow...$4Mill buys you a pretty nice rock


----------



## Ben1

WOW!!!

4 million for one ring!!!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> *Kobe bought wife $4 million ring, report says*
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/news/943488.asp?0dm=C12US
> 
> _July 24 — Los Angeles Lakers superstar Kobe Bryant gave his wife Vanessa a $4 million ring a few days after admitting that he committed adultery with a 19-year-old Colorado woman who has accused him of sexually assaulting her, People magazine states in its new editions hitting the newstands this week. _


I wish Kobe would buy me a 4 million dollar ring too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I wonder how it felt when she took that $4M rock and jammed it up his...


No. On second thought, I _don't_ want to know.


----------



## IV

Guys,

When you mess up with your lady, you gotta do something to make up for it, that's just the way women are. Kobe buying a 4 million dollar rings isn't denting his pockets the way you'd think. That's about 10% of what he makes in a year, I guessing. For an average Joe that makes about $50K a year, $5000.00 wouldn't be too much money to spend of your wife to make up for cheating on her, but then again that same average Joe most likely wouldn't have a wife that would sick around after he cheated, after all he is an average Joe. :grinning:


----------



## antibody

Will Kobe's little present be enough though? I hope he is not guilty for sure. Yet, that little present will be hers to keep along with half of his things if he is found guilty.


----------

